
Data Breaches Expose 4.1B Records in First Six Months of 2019 - t23
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/08/20/data-breaches-expose-41-billion-records-in-first-six-months-of-2019/
======
jammygit
From the report cited:

> Compared to midyear of 2018, the number of reported breaches was up 54% and
> the number of exposed records was up 52%

> Web remains the number one breach type for number of records exposed,
> accounting for 79% of compromised records, while Hacking remains the number
> one breach type for number of incidents, accounting for 82% of reported
> breaches

Also, almost every breach was of a system with between 10 and 1000 records, so
mostly small systems.

